

How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love Amazon’s Mechanical Turk - pw
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/mediaberkman/2009/07/07/aaron-shaw-how-i-learned-to-stop-worrying-and-love-amazons-mechanical-turk/

======
Maciek416
Any other Canadians here really want to use mturk but can't because of the US-
only restriction? I've never understood why the requesters need a US address.

------
trezor
Totally unrelated to the actual content: I'm running Firefox 3.5 (on Windows),
the site offers a ogg video download, yet the in-page video is served using
Quicktime.

Something tells me this guy needs to improve his browser detection mechanisms.

